# Suddenly stopped listening at 6 months old?



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

We got our golden retriever, Maya at 8 weeks. She has been through 2 training classes, puppy and interediate, and we are starting our third. She was doing very well with commands until about 2 weeks ago--now she runs from me, does not respond to "come", is counter surfing, jumping on furniture, and I am constanting chasing her around to remove things from her mouth (we've also stopped listening to the "drop it" and "leave it" commands. Would appreciate any advise--it's been 15 years since I trained our first golden puppy and either I don't remember this behavior, or I was alot younger and more tolerant!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

she has reached a point in her life where she is eager to embrace her independence - much like a teenager would. Just like with human kids, set limits & continue to reinforce boundaries. You may need to take a few steps back (use frequent training sessions going over the command she already knows, keep her on leash use a drag line, manage her surroundings etc... Stick with it, you will have a nice dog on the other side of adolescence.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh yes, I remember that sudden change. We always (half) joke that we could have gotten any title before 6 months! The adolescent behavior in Goldens that you're seeing is totally normal and can last more than 18 months. Key is to continue training, be consistent but also take into account that just like humans adolescent dogs are impulsive and emotional, so don't be too harsh on them. Maturity will come with time if you set a good foundation. At least I keep telling myself that - Cosmo is now 18 months old and still much the same way. 

Sounds like you are doing a great job! Try playing more obedience games that will keep her exercised and thinking. We do a lot of nosework and tracking because going for walks just don't do it anymore.


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, I suspected that I need to do some reinforcement training--I was convinced she was the smartest dog ever as she mastered almost every command after a few tries and was tops in her puppy class ;o) I will give the long line a try as well. We have a huge fenced yardso she has planty of room to roam (and ignore me). I am new to the forum, but have already gotten some great tips and ideas. I guess the teenage years are upon me!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Probably goes without saying, but no leash or long line unless supervised...no one needs a tradgedy.


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

From what I've heard 6 - 9 months is the worst for adolescent behavior. Hang in there and keep working on those commands. She'll come back around...hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

It helped me to survive has teenage period by staying in some sort of obedience class. Exercising her mind and body kept the mischief down, of coarse you may already be doing this.


----------

